# Heading to surgery



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to say that I am heading into surgery tomorrow to have a partial thyroidectomy due to a single solid nodule found on my left lobe which a FNA tests came back inconclusive, if they find it to be malignant then I will head back into surgery the following week to have a total done, I am starting to feel a little anxious as I have so much on this week as I have a 17 year old son graduating year 12 and his formal as well as 3 other children at home, I know they are in the great care of my husband but I have never been away from them anymore than 1 night lol,

Sorry for the ramble I guess I just needed to get something down on paper so to speak.

Cheers to everyone.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I will send good thoughts out for you, and hope all goes well. I am sure the husband will be able to care for everyone, including you!


----------



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck! I'm sure everything will go well. Keep us posted! Gina


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck - the feeling of relief after surgery is so wonderful!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes to you!


----------



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone, up now having my last meal for the day, it's going to be a long one I think lol


----------



## Kelly25 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck to you! I had a PT on Halloween day, and the worst part of the whole experience for me was the sore throat from the breathing tube. Hope all goes well, and remember...the vast majority of thyroid nodules are benign.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck!! I had a total 4 weeks ago and it's really not all that bad. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes, I have had my operation and am recovering now with some mild to moderate discomfort, they started me on levothyroxine this morning and have had my first lot of bloods taken so just waiting for results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the other side. 

I hope that discomfort subsides quickly.


----------

